# Simple mathematics



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

I have 2 numbers:

A = 0.999999 .... (an infinite number)
B = 1

Are these two numbers equal or not?

----------------------------------
Guys, please do not "discuss", but only to prove very strictly using Mathematics.
Otherwise...
At one American political forum, the discussion almost led to the TEOTWAWKI lain:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Not to me.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes. They are equal. 


Let 0.999999999999 etc equal x. 
10x = 9.999999999999
10x-x= 9.999999999999 - 0.9999999999999 = 9
9x= 9
Therefore x=0.9999999999=1

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All I know is 1 is the loneliest number. So maybe 0.999999 should pay 1 a visit. 1's actually a great guy once you get to know him.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To a mite, there is much difference. To an elephant, it makes no difference. To an artist, the answer is yellow. To me, when is breakfast?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This same question was asked here about a year ago by a member who's only goal was to establish how much more intelligent they were than the rest of the board.
We were not amused.
I hope that is not the intention here.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Yes. They are equal.
> 
> Let 0.999999999999 etc equal x.
> 10x = 9.999999999999
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Yes. They are equal.
> 
> Let 0.999999999999 etc equal x.
> 10x = 9.999999999999
> ...


And that, sir, is how fractions of pennies have been stolen to the tune of millions.

You should have been their lawyer. You could have mathematically proved the money they stole didn't exist! :glasses::vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Try 111,111,111 multiplied by 111,111,111. 
What do you get?

That’s 9 ones by 9 ones


Then try 5 ones by 5 ones. 

Then 3 ones by 3 ones. 

Notice a pattern?

Fangfarrier 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> And that, sir, is how fractions of pennies have been stolen to the tune of millions.


Didn't Richard Pryor do that in a Superman movie?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And blew the plan with a Ferrari?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

some nonsense. This question is written in the textbook on mathematics, then, perhaps, it was distributed on the forums.
This is a very widely known question
What does it mean, "a man wanted to appear smarter than others"?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> And that, sir, is how fractions of pennies have been stolen to the tune of millions.
> 
> You should have been their lawyer. You could have mathematically proved the money they stole didn't exist! :glasses::vs_laugh:


Lawyer??
LAWYER!!!

Wash your mouth out potty mouth !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Lawyer??
> LAWYER!!!
> 
> Wash your mouth out potty mouth !!!
> ...


Sorry about that. I should have better manners. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You are 100 feet from the wall. If every time you move to the wall you go exactly half the distance can you ever reach the wall?:stargate01::stargate01::stargate01:


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

:tango_face_wink:
Blowing In The Wind (Live On TV, March 1963)






*How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the cannonballs fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind
*

Bob Dylan

:vs_wave:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You are 100 feet from the wall. If every time you move to the wall you go exactly half the distance can you ever reach the wall?:stargate01::stargate01::stargate01:


Always half, the answer is no......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

FYI, I got both shoes on the correct feet this morning and both tied without bumping my head against the wall, who’s smart now?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> You are 100 feet from the wall. If every time you move to the wall you go exactly half the distance can you ever reach the wall?:stargate01::stargate01::stargate01:


Zeno's paradox... Mathematically, you can never reach the wall. Pragmatically, you'll stub your toe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dema said:


> some nonsense. This question is written in the textbook on mathematics, then, perhaps, it was distributed on the forums.
> This is a very widely known question
> What does it mean, "a man wanted to appear smarter than others"?


The previous member who posted this was new, and wanted to establish themselves as superior. They felt this mathematical exercise would do that.

If we take the argument from a "real numbers" perspective, we can solve the proof and show that .99999... = 1.
However, if we accept that "infinitesimals" can exist, then there is a number between .99999... and 1, and they are therefore not equal.
So, the answer really only pertains to what number system you wish to subscribe to.

I enjoy being a contrarian, so I say there is an infinitesimal (.00000....1) between .99999.... and 1. This number is found when you solve 1-.99999....
Therefore, my pragmatic and mathematical minds converge, and I am happy to say that .99999... and 1 are not equal.

:vs_cool:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Zeno's paradox... Mathematically, you can never reach the wall. Pragmatically, you'll stub your toe.


Or according to quantum physics you will get to a point where you cannot go half and must complete the journey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The previous member who posted this was new, and wanted to establish themselves as superior. They felt this mathematical exercise would do that.
> 
> If we take the argument from a "real numbers" perspective, we can solve the proof and show that .99999... = 1.
> However, if we accept that "infinitesimals" can exist, then there is a number between .99999... and 1, and they are therefore not equal.
> ...


I like it better when we talk about chickens.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> The previous member who posted this was new, and wanted to establish themselves as superior. They felt this mathematical exercise would do that.
> 
> If we take the argument from a "real numbers" perspective, we can solve the proof and show that .99999... = 1.
> However, if we accept that "infinitesimals" can exist, then there is a number between .99999... and 1, and they are therefore not equal.
> ...


Can you multiply your number by 10?
If you can what happens if you take your number away from the result?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Or according to quantum physics you will get to a point where you cannot go half and must complete the journey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to quantum physics, you entangled with particles already inside the wall, and made the trip immediately. :glasses:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Erm. Isn’t that string theory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Can you multiply your number by 10?
> If you can what happens if you take your number away from the result?


I'm not here to debate whether the numbers are equal.
I'm just exposing the fact that depending on the number system used, they can be both equal, and not equal.
Multiplying the number by 10 forces it into a "real number" system where infinitesimals do not exist.
That's not the number system I'm using.
:laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> According to quantum physics, you entangled with particles already inside the wall, and made the trip immediately. :glasses:


Werner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Erm. Isn't that string theory?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement


Again: Werner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not here to debate whether the numbers are equal.
> I'm just exposing the fact that depending on the number system used, they can be both equal, and not equal.
> Multiplying the number by 10 forces it into a "real number" system where infinitesimals do not exist.
> That's not the number system I'm using.
> :laugh:


It's like arguing with a Democrat- they insist on not using the real world to argue they're right. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oooooooh..... Fang invoked the Democrat insult!

Get the children and women off the street! Thar’s gonna be a gunfight!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1 > .99999999
1 ≠ .99999999


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nuts. My 400th post used the D word. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a question for all you smarty pants out there, I’ve had this debate with my grandson whom is a physics major, question: is time linear or spherical or circular...? Just wanted to throw that out there, I’m sure someone has a simple answer......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I have a question for all you smarty pants out there, I've had this debate with my grandson whom is a physics major, question: is time linear or spherical or circular...? Just wanted to throw that out there, I'm sure someone has a simple answer......


I do have a simple answer: yes.

And...

I like turtles!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I do have a simple answer: yes.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...


Good answer....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are using double precision floating point decimal numbers:

double d = 0.0;

for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
d += 0.1;
}

cout << d;


The above will print 0.99999999999999 because 0.8 cannot be represented exactly.

Therefore, 0.99999999999999 == 1.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I have a question for all you smarty pants out there, I've had this debate with my grandson whom is a physics major, question: is time linear or spherical or circular...? Just wanted to throw that out there, I'm sure someone has a simple answer......


We are all insane and time does not exist.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Dema said:


> I have 2 numbers:
> 
> A = 0.999999 .... (an infinite number)
> B = 1
> ...


To me this question is irrational.

Numbers help us understand the world around us. Numbers themselves are flawed because our feeble minds created them. We have convinced ourselves we have it figured out when in fact the only thing we know is nothing. &#129303;


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I have a question for all you smarty pants out there, I've had this debate with my grandson whom is a physics major, question: is time linear or spherical or circular...? Just wanted to throw that out there, I'm sure someone has a simple answer......


I gather you are not a Trekker.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> I gather you are not a Trekker.


Yes I am, but that is science fiction, but I have an open mind......I think I have a mind.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The previous member who posted this was new, and wanted to establish themselves as superior. They felt this mathematical exercise would do that.
> 
> If we take the argument from a "real numbers" perspective, we can solve the proof and show that .99999... = 1.
> However, if we accept that "infinitesimals" can exist, then there is a number between .99999... and 1, and they are therefore not equal.
> ...


Kauboy is right. I will translate for all of you non-scholarly types ...... its only equal if you round up! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> You are 100 feet from the wall. If every time you move to the wall you go exactly half the distance can you ever reach the wall?:stargate01::stargate01::stargate01:


Depends on how long your arms are.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> It's like arguing with a Democrat- they insist on not using the real world to argue they're right.


I'm not making anything up. It's proven: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.999...#Infinitesimals
Still real world, just not the mathematical definition of a "real number".
:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

5 pages and I am wondering why I just wasted 2.956 to the 2nd degree of an integer divided by a cosmic coma in real minutes of my life reading them. :vs_worry: Think I will go have a cup of black coffee and contemplate killing the first jackass that cuts in front of me this morning on my way to the range.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> 5 pages and I am wondering why I just wasted 2.956 to the 2nd degree of an integer divided by a cosmic coma in real minutes of my life reading them. :vs_worry: Think I will go have a cup of black coffee and contemplate killing the first jackass that cuts in front of me this morning on my way to the range.


Where do we get these people at, huh?


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

B = 0.99999 ...
A = 1
---------------------
B = 0.999999 ... = 3 * 0, 3333333 ... = 3 * 1/3 = 1 = A

------------------------
This is the principle - a rational number, which is studied by children in the USSR, who are 10 years old

*That's all...*
====================================
The task of Zeno is not mathematics, but *Philosophy* ...

I would say that there is no "very serious smile" in this forum
- it's called "yawning smile"
I ask the Moderator to add


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not ...


Do not write nonsense and never insult any Russian ...
What is your NikName?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dema said:


> Do not write nonsense and never insult any Russian ...
> What is your NikName?


I think your translator is failing you, both in receiving as well as sending.


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Я дал правильный ответ
Остальное мне неинтересно


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dema said:


> Я дал правильный ответ
> Остальное мне неинтересно


English, please.


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Denton said:


> English, please.


I give the correct answer, based on the knowledge of Mathematics, this knowledge was taught in the USSR for children of 14 years.
Knowledge is given on the basics ...
--------------
If you want to argue, do not threaten me with your "formidable nickname"
You will lose anyway ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dema said:


> I give the correct answer, based on the knowledge of Mathematics, this knowledge was taught in the USSR for children of 14 years.
> Knowledge is given on the basics ...
> --------------
> If you want to argue, do not threaten me with your "formidable nickname"
> You will lose anyway ...


I said to communicate in English on this board. I don't care about your math game.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was following this thread for a while, then...huh?


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Да ну вас.
Надонели...
---------------
Даже не буду переводить на английский

=============
Закройте тему. Тут нет ни одного Математика


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dema said:


> Да ну вас.
> Надонели...
> ---------------
> Даже не буду переводить на английский
> ...


Last time. When on this forum, write in English.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Last time. When on this forum, write in English.


Saw that coming LMAO! Buh bye!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dema said:


> I give the correct answer, based on the knowledge of Mathematics, this knowledge was taught in the USSR for children of 14 years.
> Knowledge is given on the basics ...
> --------------
> If you want to argue, do not threaten me with your "formidable nickname"
> You will lose anyway ...


Something must have been lost in translation.
I guess he felt threatened based on what his translator turned my words into.
I meant nothing by it, and have no idea where the "nickname" thing came from.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG! American forum = speak English, it’s a no brainer.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

You guys are crazy! Next going to ask me for proof of citizenship. Personally I think it’s gibberish is pretty to stare at! But alas I am a simple maineer


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> I gather you are not a Trekker.


That's Trekkie


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> But alas I am a simple maineer


I'll be needing to see your documentation, please.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Dam...I’m... I’ll be right back ...🧙*♂


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dema said:


> Да ну вас.
> Надонели...
> ---------------
> Даже не буду переводить на английский
> ...


FINALLY another Russian and he has no social skills, too bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> FINALLY another Russian and he has no social skills, too bad.


Well, you should invite some with social skills. Much to learn, and international bonds to be made.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> FINALLY another Russian and he has no social skills, too bad.


Must be because the cold weather keeps them inside 10 months out of the year.  Maybe they all don't love the cold like you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Must be because the cold weather keeps them inside 10 months out of the year.  Maybe they all don't love the cold like you.


He's not from the North, just a spoilt Moscow dude with a dacha.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> FINALLY another Russian and he has no social skills, too bad.





TG said:


> He's not from the North, just a spoilt Moscow dude with a dacha.


I am almost positive that Trump was behind this shenanigan.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> English, please.


He said:

I gave the right answer
The rest I'm not interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Last time. When on this forum, write in English.


He said:

Yah you.
Nadoneli ...
---------------
I will not even translate into English

=============
Close the topic. There is not a single Math

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> He said:
> 
> I gave the right answer
> The rest I'm not interested
> ...


Yea ..... but we decided he was an idiot. So ...... you got anymore character witnesses you want to call? :devil:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rstanek said:


> I have a question for all you smarty pants out there, I've had this debate with my grandson whom is a physics major, question: is time linear or spherical or circular...? Just wanted to throw that out there, I'm sure someone has a simple answer......


It's obviously circular....How else are the hands gonna get back to where they started??? duh?!?!?!


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

We never walked on the moon, Elvis ain't dead, you're not going crazy it's all in your head.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> It's obviously circular....How else are the hands gonna get back to where they started??? duh?!?!?!


There is a defining truth, you are smarter then I ......


----------

